# Gracie gets her own weave poles....



## KAW (Jun 11, 2009)

I just laughed so loud at work someone asked me if I was ok. Sooooooo funny!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Cute 

be careful weaving and jumping a young dog- under 18 months or 2 years - though. Weaving is very, very strenuous on joints, in particular elbows and shoulders, and jumping too early can cause many joint problems.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

That is soooo funny!!
I think Gracie was trying to tell you something - she'll weave but it is on her terms with her "poles"


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

gabbys mom said:


> be careful weaving and jumping a young dog- under 18 months or 2 years - though. Weaving is very, very strenuous on joints, in particular elbows and shoulders, and jumping too early can cause many joint problems.



We do very short sessions at the dog park....maybe 4 repetitions of one tunnel and 4 jumps per day. We do 10" hops and usually do that at speeds between a trot and a run. At home I have a 2 X 10 on blocks to practice contacts and we will also do a few jumps (hops) across it. But any agility training we do is not even close to the workout she gives herself when doing her daily zoomies...full out runs and instant turns always worry me....but short of duct taping her to a wall, I don't think we are gonna stop the zoomies:doh:, so I figure slow short sessions of agility can't do much harm.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

timberwolf said:


> That is soooo funny!!
> I think Gracie was trying to tell you something - she'll weave but it is on her terms with her "poles"


Lately everything has been on her terms....she's going through one of those PHASES:doh:. That why I did the poles, I thought we needed to add some newer things to the mix. This phase is driving me nuts, but there one thing that seems to occur on the other side of her phases. When she gets back into a working routine, things seem to improve greatly each time. So, I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The picture of her doing the poles in my mind, just cracked me up.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

[any agility training we do is not even close to the workout she gives herself when doing her daily zoomies...]

I agree! I used to worry so much about Casey and his joints...I was so careful, but he sure wasn't! The tearing about helps to develop muscle strength that will (hopefully) help to prevent problems later. I think you just have to avoid competitive, repetitive stuff that is in addition to their normal wear and tear.

Your post was hilarious!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I really hate to say this but I am so happy to hear of others going through this phase!!
Makes me feel better knowing Timber is normal, or as normal as a golden pup can be 
We call Timber the "Demon Pup from Hell"!
I'll be so happy when my good boy returns.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

:roflmao:I laughed my butt off when I read that!:roflmao:


----------

